# Little Critter and a brace of birds



## rip18 (Jan 5, 2013)

Little Critter got to go quail hunting today, and I got a commemorative shot of it...

She did complain on the way home though - "Daaaad?  Next time can I use a REAL gun?"  I told her that she needed to grow a little larger & show good gun safety ALL the time on a few more trips before she could carry a real gun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2013)

That`s a great shot!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 5, 2013)

A winning smile right there.


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 5, 2013)

The smile tells it all. Great pic!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 5, 2013)

she is gonna have a blast one day looking back at all of yalls adventures !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome!  Just needs a blaze orange hair ribbon!


----------



## quinn (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice Rip!It won't be long before she's blowing them out of the sky!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great pic Rip.  I'll bet it won't be long before she knocking them down on her on.


----------



## Shug (Jan 5, 2013)

Really nice picture


----------



## rip18 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, y'all.  She had a ball!


----------



## Browtine (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome! Man she's growing up!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 6, 2013)

Little Critter is gonna have an awesome memory book of adventures.  Another great addition.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## carver (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful little lady rip,you are blessed


----------



## JasonF (Jan 8, 2013)

Simply Awesome Rip!!  She is growin like a weed too!!


----------

